# Who bought all the George T Stagg 2007...



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

...from Shoppers Vineyard? I just went there, thinking all is well. Fokkers didn't even leave me with one bottle. You forced me to go with Caol Ila 18:ss

Fess up.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Stop over for a snort. I know I got one Bottle, I was going to order another. Oh Well! 










Patrick did you get yours yet?


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Novasurf, I believe I have an extra 2007 bottle that I can part with. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Patrick did you get yours yet?


I got one! I'll do a review when I crack it open!! :al


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Walked into my B&M today an picked up a second bottle at a nice discount :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

A couple months ago a friend and I who are always on the hunt for interesting bottles of liquor found a corner store in a semi desolate nook of Manhattan. We walked in and noticed 2 bottles of '06 Stagg and two bottles of '06 Eagle Rare for get this: $25.99 a bottle. Needless to say, we bought all four. 

I went back when I heard the '07 was released and they had none and the guy behind the desk had no idea what I was talking about when I asked if they were getting more 
So, I dont think Ill be lucky enough to happen on a deal like that ever again.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> A couple months ago a friend and I who are always on the hunt for interesting bottles of liquor found a corner store in a semi desolate nook of Manhattan. We walked in and noticed 2 bottles of '06 Stagg and two bottles of '06 Eagle Rare for get this: $25.99 a bottle. Needless to say, we bought all four.
> 
> I went back when I heard the '07 was released and they had none and the guy behind the desk had no idea what I was talking about when I asked if they were getting more
> So, I dont think Ill be lucky enough to happen on a deal like that ever again.


You got a great deal! That is funny that you say that though. A few weeks back I asked this same B&M about '07 Stagg. he said he never heard of it, he even looked in one his books and said no he couldn't get it. I go by there yestersday and a bottle is sitting on their shelf. He says he doesn't know were it came from, but if I want it he will give it to me for a discount.

:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> You got a great deal! That is funny that you say that though. A few weeks back I asked this same B&M about '07 Stagg. he said he never heard of it, he even looked in one his books and said no he couldn't get it. I go by there yestersday and a bottle is sitting on their shelf. He says he doesn't know were it came from, but if I want it he will give it to me for a discount.
> 
> :ss


Awesome! May have to go back to the store one more time just to be sure.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Who's selling this in NYC?


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

If you can't find Stagg, look for Sazerac rye. It is also made by Buffalo Trace and is bottled in limited quantities the same time the Stagg is. It is not as potent as Stagg, I believe it is only 90 proof, but it is very tasty. Same bottle as Stagg, about the same price also. If you buy it and don't like it, send it to me, I'll take care of it for you :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Tried this for the first time last night and all I could say is wow! I'm still a little awestruck at just how smooth this bourbon was especially at 144 proof!!

I wanted to do a detailed review, but just straight up smooth bourbon flavor is the only way I can describe it. The high alcohol content didn't even make an impact on the taste. If all other bourbons started here, they couldn't go wrong. 

If you don't enjoy George T. Stagg, you're not going to enjoy any bourbon IMHO.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Cotton said:


> If you can't find Stagg, look for Sazerac rye. It is also made by Buffalo Trace and is bottled in limited quantities the same time the Stagg is. It is not as potent as Stagg, I believe it is only 90 proof, but it is very tasty. Same bottle as Stagg, about the same price also. If you buy it and don't like it, send it to me, I'll take care of it for you :tu


The young Thomas Handy sazerac (rye) is full strength and was _made_ by Buffalo Trace (same antique collection). There is a definite undertone as to the rye in the old Sazerac 18 could be challenged as far as who actually _made_ it verses who currently _owns_ it.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

novasurf said:


> Who's selling this in NYC?


Nobody, to my knowledge. Im pretty sure these bottles ended up in this store by accident. They never received anything ever again.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

novasurf said:


> Who's selling this in NYC?


Morrells: http://morrellwine.com/product_desc...inesearcherfeed&utm_campaign=winesearcherfeed


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

aldukes said:


> Morrells: http://morrellwine.com/product_desc...inesearcherfeed&utm_campaign=winesearcherfeed


I'd give them a call - the numbers are suspect though.

Buffalo Trace Antique Collection products travel in 3 bottle cases not 6 or 12 per box. I'm sure they did have Stagg, and maybe 12 bottles but I doubt that's more than an automated display feature as the product does not come in pre-arranged 12 bottle cases.

What you need to do is get to know the merchant you like most, who carried the product last year, Norm. LeNell is a good lady to know in that area for this sort of stuff and other high-end private bottles of American whiskey as well. People tend to line up and pre-arrange a bottle or two at the break of fall (September) - that's why you rarely see it on the shelves because the few bottles that are coming are spoken for in advance.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Chè said:


> I'd give them a call - the numbers are suspect though.
> 
> Buffalo Trace Antique Collection products travel in 3 bottle cases not 6 or 12 per box. I'm sure they did have Stagg, and maybe 12 bottles but I doubt that's more than an automated display feature as the product does not come in pre-arranged 12 bottle cases.
> 
> What you need to do is get to know the merchant you like most, who carried the product last year, Norm. LeNell is a good lady to know in that area for this sort of stuff and other high-end private bottles of American whiskey as well. People tend to line up and pre-arrange a bottle or two at the break of fall (September) - that's why you rarely see it on the shelves because the few bottles that are coming are spoken for in advance.


Le Nell as in Brooklyn's LeNell's?


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Le Nell as in Brooklyn's LeNell's?


LeNells isnt cheap. I can swing by Morrell's for you tomorrow afternoon, Uncle Norman.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Le Nell as in Brooklyn's LeNell's?


Yep. Redhook.



aldukes said:


> LeNells isnt cheap.


Definitely not a discount warehouse, still she stocks product that is not readily available at the average liquor outlet. She still is a good person to know as far as connections and where the liquor is moving in NYC (whether or not you intend to pay store prices).

On the premium, if you're taking advantage of free samples and tastings when Master Distillers drop by to feature their products, I'm sure you can manage to come away feeling like you've better than broken even - no?


----------

